# engine belt actuator wont stop making that noise...



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

to sum it up, when i cut my 08 brute 750 off, the belt actuator wont stop makeing that winding noise? it will do it forever. if i tap it with somthing it will stop, but if i tap it again it will start the winding again!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

time for the Removal mod perhaps?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

do NOT tap it, you'll break the magnets inside then you'll probably need a new one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> do NOT tap it, you'll break the magnets inside then you'll probably need a new one.


Agreed. It may already be too late. Need to pull it and leave it plugged in and try it, if it stops, check the fork linkage for binding and the spider movement. If not, either the unit has a problem or its potometer. Try cleaning and servicing.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

ahhhh, yeah its prly too late. i got pretty pisssed and tap it pretty hard. im gonna check it out today and see whats going on.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

magnets are broke!! what now, do i have to order the whole unit?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Far as I know if they are broken, yes. If they are just un-glued, they can be re-glued


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i have one that works ill let go for $115 shipped if ur magnets r broke


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Talk to filthyredneck his does the same thing but he just unplugs it every night some where but he should give some some info.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah my magnets are in little pieces. i guess i learned my lesson


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the motor part of my 4wd potentiometer working, will it match up? if so ill send you the parts cheap.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine does this too, bough a new acuator and i still does it. Any suggestions


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

check and grease all connections , mine did this after I put my dynatek in I found the sound changed totally sped up the actuator sounded like it was seizureing, then I took her threw some deep water ,noticed it was doing it continuously that night I unhooked it and cleaned all connections and it stopped I used di electric grease on all conections and it hasn't done it since , but it almost seems a bit sluggish now when it does it as it was almost hyper acting after the cdi swap , weird I know but hope this prevents someone from breaking theres


----------

